# FEMI Bandsaws



## PeterDRG (Jan 10, 2022)

My Burgess is proving too good at throwing blades off the wheels so I would like to make a vertical option on my FEMI. FEMI do do a table for vertical use, but I cannot afford one.

Does anyone have a FEMI with the table and be willing to post some photos of it, particularly the underside and how it mounts ? I could probably work it out, but there is no point in trying to reinvent the wheel !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## PeterDRG (Jan 12, 2022)

I may have found the solution. Stakesys do their own, cheaper version and from looking at it, it seems quite straightforward, particularly as I have lots of inch square tube and joints.


----------

